# Wow Dual Twin Yamaha



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dual Twin frame for EMTBs







Looks like shock between top tube and battery between downtube
Reminds me how Yamaha changed the industry with YZ way back in 1974
I hope they offer yellow too


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Was is '74? I thought '77 was the first year of the big Yamaha monoshock under the fuel tank?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Nope ,the first mono's that you could buy were the 74's YZ360's . I had a 75 mx 400.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

https://electrek.co/2020/07/29/yamaha-ydx-moro-new-full-suspension-electric-mountain-bike/amp/

Looks like yellow is in the works, at least conceptually. I'd guess they were for sure going to be available as the bikes in the pictures look like production bikes and not concept bikes.

Much like their dirt bikes, with the backwards motor and all, their e-bikes look to be very unique as well. I wonder if they thought of putting the e-motor in it backwards at some point. Hahahahahaha.

I'm not really on board with Yamaha's design team these days. Their products are great bikes I'm sure, but I just think they're bikes are ugly. Their motocross bikes are arguably the best bikes out there, but I just think they're ugly. It's the same with these e-bikes. I'm sure they'll be great bikes, but to me, they just look ugly.

They also look, to me, to not be up-to-date bikes geometry wise. The head tube angle looks steep and the seat tube angle looks fairly slack. I could be wrong on that, but that STA looks slack in the picture, and the HTA looks fairly steep. Who knows though. Hopefully we'll get more info on it soon.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Well it looks really cool but the line between bike and motorcycle continues to blur. 
As EV technology continues to improve this will really be an issue moving forward. 
Soon they will have transmissions, suspension will be more capable and dual crown will be normal, tires will get knobbier, brakes will grow, power density will increase, etc.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

rangeriderdave said:


> Nope ,the first mono's that you could buy were the 74's YZ360's . I had a 75 mx 400.


Not true......1974 were YZ 250A/360A twin shocks and 1975 were YZ 250B/360B momo shocks.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You need to look at the history again , there was a 74 yz 360 mono shock it came out late. A friend had one.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I was born in the '70s so those MX bikes were before my time, however in the '80s when I was a kid shopping for my first used dirt bike with lawn mower money, I came across a '77 YZ125 and I remember it looked and rode so futuristic compared to the other bikes I was looking at.
It was $75 not running and during my inspection I found a cracked spark plug and the price instantly increased past my ability to pay so I ended up with an Elsinore instead, which was a huge let down comparatively. 6 months later I was racing an '85 CR125 and actually only sold my last MX bike ('13 250SX, built big bore engine, full Ohlins suspension) just a few months ago, due to lack of use.
If I wouldn't have discovered MTBing 6 years ago I'd still be MXing weekly. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well it looks really cool but the line between bike and motorcycle continues to blur.
> As EV technology continues to improve this will really be an issue moving forward.
> Soon they will have transmissions, suspension will be more capable and dual crown will be normal, tires will get knobbier, brakes will grow, power density will increase, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That line has long since been crossed, my local Ace Hardware is now selling Segway's dirt bike since it's an "ebike". Guess where people are riding them?

I lusted after my older neighbors YZ125 in the late 70s, what a bike.

Back to the OP, it's a clever way to gain a little more stand over.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Wonder if Kenny Roberts will have one? He had one of these back in '14









Yamaha has a long history with mid drive eBikes

https://www.electriccyclery.com/yamaha-has-been-here-from-the-very-beginning/

Their motors seem to hold up well and their newest ones seem like they tick all the boxes. I'd rather have one of these than just about any of the other main brands available actually.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Now that Yamaha has shown interest in Mtn Bikes, not just ebike motors, we have to ask when they'll integrate a transmission into their motor and get rid of the derailleur. My bet is that the integrated motor and transmission is already in development.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

rangeriderdave said:


> You need to look at the history again , there was a 74 yz 360 mono shock it came out late. A friend had one.


.
1975 is the year Yamaha released the first production model motocross bike with the 'monoshock' single rear suspension setup.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

*74 yz 360 mono shock*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCNCmt-qC--oCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

tom tom said:


> In 1954 the first production motorcycle, the YA-1 was launched. 125 were built. It was a 125cc single-cylinder two-stroke, patterned on the German DKW RT125.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was a fellow named Kaaden that had developed 2 stroke pipe resonance theories for MZ behind the iron curtain in East Germany and as a result MZ had the fastest engines in the '60s GP races winning several races on a tiny budget before Kaaden fled Communism and took his secrets to the Japanese and taught them their secrets in exchange for asylum. Very soon after that, expansion changes began to appear on 2 stroke Japanese race bikes.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

MX9799 said:


> https://electrek.co/2020/07/29/yamaha-ydx-moro-new-full-suspension-electric-mountain-bike/amp/
> 
> Looks like yellow is in the works, at least conceptually. I'd guess they were for sure going to be available as the bikes in the pictures look like production bikes and not concept bikes.
> 
> ...


3 weeks ago i bought a Yamaha/Giant Stance and it does a lot for a very little price.
If you do not like the geo maybe you lack flexibility or you just fallow fads. The problem is wayyyy too many buy into ***reviews*** wich are just ads. Just riding the bike they would love it but they pre-decided that it is junk compared the the ones with top reviews. I paid 2/3 or less that some Specialized go for and they are wayyy less reliable.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

rangeriderdave said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCNCmt-qC--oCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD



1974250YZ250A431-0001014104NOTE: The 1974 Models Were Silver W/Red Stripes And The Tank Was Held Down By Straps On The 125/250/360's.1974360YZ360A432-0001016311975250YZ250B483-0001012759NOTE: The 1975 Models Were Yellow W/Black+White "C" Checkerboard Stripes. The Tanks Were Held Down By Straps As Well. This Is The Last Year Of The "Strap Tank" And The First Year Of The Monoshock For The 125/250/360's.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

33red said:


> 3 weeks ago i bought a Yamaha/Giant Stance and it does a lot for a very little price.
> *If you do not like the geo maybe you lack flexibility or you just fallow fads.* The problem is wayyyy too many buy into ***reviews*** wich are just ads. Just riding the bike they would love it but they pre-decided that it is junk compared the the ones with top reviews. I paid 2/3 or less that some Specialized go for and they are wayyy less reliable.


I am neither. I've owned and/or ridden bikes of all types of geometry, and enjoyed them all. From old school steep, tall, short geometry to newer-type slack, long, and low geometry, I've had a good time on all of them. I can tell you though, that I know from experience what I like best when things get fast, steep, and rough, and it's the newer slack, long, and low geometry. Those bikes are considerably more stable, predictable, and easier for me to ride and keep my speed up on.

I just figured if Yamaha was bringing out something new, they would look to get part of the market share of the newer types of bikes that seem to be selling well right now. I'm sure what they got will sell OK though, and I'd imagine everybody that buys one will enjoy it.

I'm glad to hear you like your new Giant Stance, but I'm sorry that you fail to understand that some folks may actually want something different or something that works better for the type of riding they do. I know if I'm paying several grand or more for a bike I'm not settling for anything less than exactly what it is that I know I want.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MX9799 said:


> I just figured if Yamaha was bringing out something new, they would look to get part of the market share of the newer types of bikes that seem to be selling well right now. I'm sure what they got will sell OK though, and I'd imagine everybody that buys one will enjoy it.


I think because they are a well known brand to the general public they will get a huge market share of newbies, probably older, who need easy to ride bikes with a low standover. For me, the Yamaha logo reminds me of our family piano and my old dirt bikes etc


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jack7782 said:


> I think because they are a well known brand to the general public they will get a huge market share of newbies, probably older, who need easy to ride bikes with a low standover. For me, the Yamaha logo reminds me of our family piano and my old dirt bikes etc


I agree on that point. They do have the brand recognition thing going for them.

I feel like no matter what the geometry is on the bike, the e-bike market is about to explode. I know I enjoy my Reign E+ Pro much more than my regular bikes, even though I still ride regular bikes when I'm riding somewhere e-bikes aren't allowed or riding with my daughters. Coming from a motocross background, I feel right at home on the longer, slacker, heavier e-bike. I would've thought yamaha might want to capitalize on that "dirt bike" feeling with a longer, slacker e-bike. Either way, I'm sure they'll sell plenty of their e-bikes, so who am I to question their strategy.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Agreed with above regarding name recognition, can't agree however on crappy geo bikes although maybe on a motorized bicycle it doesn't matter as much.

I wonder if Yamaha motorcycle shops will service the Yamaha e-bikes? That could be an advantage right up until you compare motorcycle service wait times and costs compared to bicycle rates.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The bike market is worldwide so maybe the US is not their main market.
I trust them and if i have a reliable experience with my new Yamaha/Giant
i will maybe buy an Efat Yamaha or just an Emtb from them.


----------

